
13 things mentally strong people don't do - zubspace
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/13-things-mentally-strong-people-dont-do-a7831786.html
======
chmaynard
Good grief. The term "mentally strong" sounds like pop psychology or perhaps
an idea dredged up from the eugenics movement. Sometimes I wish there were a
way to filter out HN posts from certain websites.

